# Nia Peebles



## Kirk (Apr 24, 2003)

Is she a trained martial artist?  Anyone know? If yes, what style?


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

?? she still looks good (how old is she)

i think she must have learnt from Chuck norris on walker texas ranger


----------



## SteelShadow (Apr 24, 2003)

I believe shs does have formal training in wing chun and wushu.But I may be wrong but it seems like I remeber an article on her in inside kungfu mag..


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

whats her etnic background??


----------



## Kirk (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *whats her etnic background?? *



1/2 a whole slew of varied stuff
1/2 philipino


----------



## tarabos (Apr 24, 2003)

who is Nia Peebles? anyone have a picture...maybe i'd know her if i saw her.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *who is Nia Peebles? anyone have a picture...maybe i'd know her if i saw her. *



Was bout to ask the same thing :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 24, 2003)

.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *. *



Now that I like....... Whats she been in and stuff?


----------



## Kirk (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Now that I like....... Whats she been in and stuff?  *



Fame, Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## tarabos (Apr 24, 2003)

oooooooooook...

now i got it. gotta love walker man...


----------



## jeffkyle (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Fame, Walker, Texas Ranger *



Fame???  I didn't know that!  She is HOT though.  I have seen her in Walker, Texas Ranger...just yesterday i watched an episode with her in it!


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 24, 2003)

Trained her in his style, though I can't remember what it is. He was also a stunt coordinator on that show. She holds like a orange/purple belt. Not very high ranked, but very athletic.


----------



## redfive (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow I l realy had the hots for Nia in High school. She was actualy a pop rock artist in the 80s she had a few top songs and then stopped. I was shocked when I first saw her in Walker. One of my best friends father was realy good friends with her and used to play back up for her. I never got to meet her though. Damn. I still have the hots for her. I'm going to try to find her songs. I cant even think of one, but I know they where good.

               Your friend in the Combative Arts, Redfive


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

i saw her album in the record shops they trying to sell it for 1$ 
also she was in steven seagals new film half past dead she fights JaRULE


----------



## Yari (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *. *



She wouldn't have to run around my bed twice..... unless the wife was home 


/Yari


----------



## moromoro (Apr 26, 2003)

any one know how old is she now?


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Apr 26, 2003)

_Real name:_ Virenia Gwendolyn Peeples 
_Occupation:_ Actress 
_Birthday:_ December 10, 1961 (41) 
_Sign:_ Sagittarius 
_Chinese Sign_ Ox (element: Metal) 
_Birthplace:_ Hollywood, California, USA 
_Height_ 5' 2" (1m57)


----------



## moromoro (Apr 28, 2003)

wow 41!


----------



## islandtime (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *i saw her album in the record shops they trying to sell it for 1$
> also she was in steven seagals new film half past dead she fights JaRULE *


.........................................................................

She was past hot, and into fire in Half Past Dead. She played a bad girl and wore some fine leather outifts (pant,pant).

Gene Gabel


----------



## MartialArtist (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *i saw her album in the record shops they trying to sell it for 1$
> also she was in steven seagals new film half past dead she fights JaRULE *


That _must_ be tough


----------

